# The largest dictionary and thesaurus for the Kindle – file size 80 mb!



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Z13UUO

WordNet 3® is a modern lexical database of the English language containing about 150,000 words organized in over 115,000 "synsets" for a total of 207,000 word-sense pairs. WordNet 3® groups English nouns, verbs, adjectives and adverbs into sets of cognitive synonyms called synsets each expressing a distinct concept.

WordNet® also provides short, general definitions, and records conceptual-semantic and lexical relations between these synonym sets. The resulting network of meaningfully related words and concepts is a combination of dictionary and thesaurus that is more intuitively usable than traditional dictionaries.

This Kindle edition is beautifully formatted and adapted for use on the Kindle as a fully functional dictionary and thesaurus and can be installed as a default dictionary on the Kindle.

For a limited time, WordNet3 is priced at $3.49.

Copyright 2006 by Princeton University. All rights reserved. For the license and terms of use please see the complete text of the license inside the publication.

==========================
Other dictionaries/thesauri from OSNOVA:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TG4NYC
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002XDR6W2


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

If I buy this and download it to my Kindle, does it become the default dictionary?  (Because the one that came with the Kindle is awful...)


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

You would have to set it as the default dictionary according to the following instructions:

1. In the home screen, press "Menu".
2. Press "Settings".
3. Press "Menu" again.
4. Select "Change Primary Dictionary" and press enter.
5. Select the dictionary that you want as your default and press enter.

Done.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, osnova!


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks...just downloaded it and will give it a whirl before setting it as default.

Dave


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for making us aware of your products.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

You are welcome.  So far, I've been focusing on Bibles and dictionaries.  I take public domain or freely distributable books and make the best possible adaptation for the Kindle.  For example, WordNet has been available for free in the mobi format for some time; however, it was a poorly done edition.  My edition is the best the mobi format and the grayscale Kindle screen would allow.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I've been using the WordNet 2.0 public domain version as an alternate dictionary for some time and have been pretyy happy with it. I'll have to try the sample to see if this one is worth paying for. Osnova, can you tell us what the main improvements would be for someone like me who might be running 2.0?


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry.  I installed that version a long while ago, did not like what I saw, and uninstalled.  All I can tell is that my edition is light years better in formatting, has all original hyperlinks within the text (I think the free one did not have cross-references), does not omit any information (the free only included the definition section of the database if I am not mistaken), is based on the most recent public release of WordNet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the Kindle for PC version, "goto Table of Contents" doesn't work?  I haven't downloaded yet to my Kindle to see if it works.

Betsy


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Please let me know if you have the same problem on the Kindle.  What happens if you type in words, does it open the index window as all dictionaries do?

Amazon's dtp could not process the file this large initially.  I had to work with their technical support for over a month to get it to work.  They assured me that it works now.

The version that I have (which I compiled on my computer and submitted to Amazon) works great on my Kindle.  

P.S. I am quite upset with how crippled the PC version of Kindle software is but it is a separate topic.  Just try opening my KJV edition in the PC software to see what I mean.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

osnova said:


> Please let me know if you have the same problem on the Kindle. What happens if you type in words, does it open the index window as all dictionaries do?
> 
> Amazon's dtp could not process the file this large initially. I had to work with their technical support for over a month to get it to work. They assured me that it works now.
> 
> ...


OK, here's where I show my ignorance. I have a K1, and I've never done anything other than select a word in a book and ask the Kindle to look it up. When does one type in the words, within a book? within the dictionary? Does the K1 do this or is it only a K2 and later feature?

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And on the K1, Table of Contents is grayed out in the menu.  It's exists and works if I page to it, but I can't jump to it.

Betsy


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm.  I have DX (which works like K2).  I just open the dictionary as any other book and start typing a word that I need to find in the dictionary.  Unlike a book, dictionary opens a new window with the list of index words that are close to what I have typed.  I select the needed word and press enter to open a dictionary article.

By the way, I've tried my version of WordNet (which I submitted to Amazon, not bought from them) in the PC Kindle and it works.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And on the K1, Table of Contents is grayed out in the menu. It's exists and works if I page to it, but I can't jump to it.
> 
> Betsy


Does this happen with other dictionaries or just this one? Can someone with K2 or DX chime in here? Do you have similar issues?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you only got a sample the ToC may not show in the menu.

I think even with the K1 you can type a word and have it looked up. . . but I don't remember how. .. . .I seem to remember it was explained in the Users Guide. . .but I haven't looked at that in a year and a half!


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you only got a sample the ToC may not show in the menu.


Oh! Are we talking about a sample here? Amazon's automatically created samples break up functionality of dictionaries and other sophisticated formatting (e.g., my Direct Verse Jump in Bibles does not work).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh.  Sorry, didn't know.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I noticed that the sample wouldn't allow you to use the dictionary as another dictionary, so I went ahead and bought it. My first impressions are that it is a definite upgrade from 2.0. Thanks!


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Two of my other dictionaries Fernald's English Synonyms and Antonyms Dictionary, Soule's Dictionary of English Synonyms and the WEB Bible are on Christmas sale for $0.99.

Please leave feedback on Amazon if you like my publications.

P.S. I have threads here somewhere for the other dictionaries but I couldn't find them through the search. Somebody, help?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Osnova, if you go to your profile, you can find a list of all topics you've started and your replies. Here's yours:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=6096;sa=showPosts
And thanks again for WordNet 3.0, and for the Synonyms ans Antonyms book. They both look to be very useful.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You can get to your profile by clicking on your name in any post or by the button at the top of each page. I believe I found the post you are looking for on page 2.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Wow, the English Synonyms and Antonyms book http://www.amazon.com/English-Synonyms-Antonyms-dictionary-thesaurus-ebook/dp/B002TG4NYC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260663336&sr=1-3 works really well and can be used by the Kindle as an alternate dictionary. Very useful if you want more than just definitions. Thanks again, osnova, well done!


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Wow, the English Synonyms and Antonyms book http://www.amazon.com/English-Synonyms-Antonyms-dictionary-thesaurus-ebook/dp/B002TG4NYC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260663336&sr=1-3 works really well and is useful as an alternate dictionary. Thanks again, osnova, well done!


 Thank you. Please also leave feedback on Amazon.

I have two book hobbies: Bibles and Dictionaries. At some point I may even make a huge English-French, French-English dictionary that I have scanned and OCRed. My search indicates that its copyright was not renewed and thus expired.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That would be interesting, when was it published?


----------



## DAB (Feb 9, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread, but should anyone search on "WordNet" on this board, I thought I'd mention that I bought the WordNet dictionary for my Kindle, but haven't really been able to make much use of it. I have a K1, which may be part of the problem, but not only did the Kindle never index it (and given all the synonyms and antonym, etc., crosslinks, I'm not sure how useful such indexing would be for this or any dictionary, so perhaps by default it doesn't index dictionaries?), I wasn't able to use it as my primary dictionary, even though my Settings gave me that as an option. Instead, when I would search on a word with WordNet as my primary dictionary, it would show one definition found, but nothing would happen when I clicked to open up the dictionary. (And other times, it would default to another dictionary I have on there, the Merriam-Webster, even though I hadn't changed my setting for the primary dictionary.) Since I can't search yet within a single book, either on my Kindle or on my Kindle for PC, it's not very useful for me in this format other than for browsing. At some point I may spend the time to go through and create bookmarks for every 2nd letter combination (e.g., "ca," "cb") ... but since that's somewhere between 500 and 675 bookmarks, I doubt I'll spend that time. (And it's a lot of paging through to get to the next point for each bookmark. It is an exhaustive dictionary, that much is true!)

This may never be useful on my K1, but if Amazon upgrades its Kindle for PC to allow searching within a book, it could still be very useful for me. By contrast, the version of WordNet I bought and downloaded for my Blackberry (from another developer) is great, so I'll probably rely on that for now until Amazon improves its search capability. Or until I buy a newer Kindle, whichever comes first.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

DAB, sorry to heart about your problems with WordNet. It would be good to get an official explanation about this, especially if it doesn't work for Kindle 1 users. I have a Kindle 2 and am very happy with it. On a side note I hadn't heard about the Blackberry version of this and might give it a try. Is it on App World?


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, DAB.

Sorry, I missed your question when you asked it.  I do not have a Kindle 1.  I tried helping somebody who had it but gave up.  It seems Amazon did not update K1 software to the level of K2 and KDX.  I am also not happy that their software for PC and iPad does not support dictionaries and searching!!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That's bad news for K1 owners, but it seems to par for the course, in my opinion. Amazon do seem have left them out in the cold as soon they released the K2s.


----------

